

3 Stages to Beating an Entrenched Competitor - fookyong
http://yongfook.com/3-stages-to-beating-an-entrenched-competitor

======
gtog
I think your first bit is misleading. You probably mean that you should be
looking to get out of the gate with the minimum feature set, and then move
into differentiation to build a loyal customer base. Trying to feature-match
from the get-go can cost a lot of time and money, with no guarantee that a
competitor won't blow you out of the water while you do so.

